# jemanden aus der Ruhe bringen



## Dortmund

Hola a todos,

puede alguien decirme qué significa la expresión: "*jemanden aus der Ruhe bringen*".
He buscado en un diccionario y lo traducen como: "remover los humores de alguien", pero es que tampoco lo entiendo en español.

Puede alguien ayudarme por favor.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## LearnOverIP

Hola Dortmund,

jemanden aus der Ruhe bringen, significa molesta a alguien hasta que el se enojo y hasta que uno pierde el control sobre su condicion.

*sich durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen lassen* - no alterarse por nada

Saludos desde Buenos Aires


----------



## Dortmund

Muchísimas gracias, ahora sí que lo entiendo. 
Es que a veces las traducciones de los diccionarios son bastante raras.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, Dortmund:
En referencia a lo que ha dicho LearnOver, yo lo traduciría simplemente con "molestar".

Saludos.


----------



## gusfand

sacar de quicio a alguien (no sé si hoy en día es corriente)


----------



## lady jekyll

gusfand said:


> sacar de quicio a alguien (no sé si hoy en día es corriente)



Sí, gusfand, es muy corriente su uso. Puedes escucharlo todos los días. Forma parte del vocabulario general. Significa irritar o enfurecer a alguien. Si dices "me saca de quicio" es como decir "me pone enfermo".
¿Valdría?


----------



## Sidjanga

Solo quiero añadir que, de hecho, no se dice (mucho) lo del _jemanden aus der Ruhe bringen._

Decir, p.ej., _Er hat mich (völlig) aus der Ruhe gebracht._ -o algo parecido- me suena muy raro (y por lo menos ahora no se me ocurre ningún contexto/ninguna frase así que me sonara natural).

Mejor (con _sich lassen_): _Er lässt sich leicht aus der Ruhe bringen._

Normalmente se usa la negación junto con _sich...lassen_ (o _nicht lassen_, respectivamente): _
sich durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen lassen_ (véase post 2).
.


----------

